# Netzteil starten ohne Mainboard



## kero81 (30. November 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ist es irgendwie möglich ein Netzteil ohne Mainboard zu starten? Ich habe ein LC Power 550W Nt und will nicht immer meinen Hauptrechner öffnen müssen um Lüfter und andere Dinge zu testen, daher die Frage. Wenn mir jemand dazu was sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Kero


----------



## mX128 (30. November 2009)

an dem stecker, welchen du normallerweise aufs board steckst (der dickste von allen), ein schwarzes und ein grünes kabes verbinden.

viele sagen dass man unbeding ein verbraucher an ein so angeschaltetest netzteil hängen soll, also sag ichs hier auch


----------



## tuned (30. November 2009)

Versuchs mal Damit


----------



## oldmanDF (30. November 2009)

Ganz einfach Pin 14 (grün) und einen schwarzen Pin (z.B. Pin 15) mit einem Kabel überbrücken. Zur Pinbelegung des Steckers: ATX-Format ? Wikipedia

Hier z.B. gibts einen "fertigen" Überbrückungsstecker: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) 52091

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (30. November 2009)

Büroklammer, zum U biegen, reinstecken, fertig, Geld gespart


----------



## we3dm4n (30. November 2009)

Einfach einen Draht nehmen und diesen in einen Pin von einem schwarzen Kabel und einen Pin von einem grünen Kabel stecken. Jetzt nur darauf achten, dass du ein LW o.Ä. am NT hast, sonst kann es aufgrund eines fehlenden Verbrauchers abrauchen.

Ich finde es nahezu lächerlich, wie aquatuning mit sowas noch Geld macht...


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2009)

Hey, ihr seid aber frühaufsteher.  Vielen dank für die ganzen Antworten. Und das mit dem LW werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, weil sich das Nt ja sonst bis ins unendliche regelt. 

Gruß Kero


----------

